# Kindle for iPhone questions



## InfernoShade (Apr 6, 2011)

First up, I have a first generation Kindle and I dig it. I also have Kindle for iPhone on my iPhone 4. 

Question: Can I get my free books - book that are on my physical Kindle say from FeedBooks - into my Kindle for iPhone app? As far as I can tell, I go to my Archived Items and I don't see any of these books. I only see the books I've purchased from Amazon.

If we can't I find that to be a huge fail. Why not? If Amazon wants up to live in a Kindle/Amazon environment, they need to let my Kindle and my Kindle for iPhone see the same things, even free books. I don't want to read on my Kindle at home and have to switch to Stanza when I'm out to read public domain books. And I don't think I should have to pay for public domain ebooks. 

Help? Thoughts? Suggestions? Thanks!


----------



## InfernoShade (Apr 6, 2011)

If I posted this question in the wrong section, someone please just tell me.


----------



## Crystalmes (Jan 28, 2010)

I think if you got the books somewhere other then Amazon, you can't use them in the app. The app is a link to Amazon, not your kindle.


----------



## KingAl (Feb 21, 2011)

You can now sideload books onto a Kindle app by dragging the file to the Kindle app via iTunes. (Note: I have not tried this yet.) If you have any problems, try googling "sideloading kindle app".


----------



## chilady1 (Jun 9, 2009)

Yes you can get your books to your iPhone for Kindle app.

*Books purchased through Amazon:*
Go to the Manage my Kindle page, if you haven't already registered your iPhone, do so. Once it is registered, you can send the book to your iPhone and it will synch with your Kindle.

*Books not purchased through Amazon:*
These books must be sideloaded (using your computer). In order to get the books to synch, you have to physically move them to the Kindle for iPhone folder. I use a program called DiskAid which allows me to see the root directory of my iPhone. I find the Kindle app directory, under there is a folder called Library. Under this Library folder is another called ebooks. I drop all the books into this folder and voila, I have the books on my Kindle for iPhone app and they synch between the phone and my Kindle3.

You can Google DiskAid. You can try it free for some period of time, then purchase for something like $9.00. Let me be clear, this does not remove DRM or anything illegal. It just allows you to synch your non-Amazon books with your Kindle and iPhone.

Good Luck!


----------



## chilady1 (Jun 9, 2009)

KingAl said:


> You can now sideload books onto a Kindle app by dragging the file to the Kindle app via iTunes. (Note: I have not tried this yet.) If you have any problems, try googling "sideloading kindle app".


Another note: you can do as KingAl recommends above, however, if you load the books via iTunes, you won't be able to synch the book between your iPhone and the Kindle. Doing it through iTunes, places the books in another location called "documents" which does not synch.


----------



## InfernoShade (Apr 6, 2011)

Thanks all for explaining. It's a real bummer you can't sync with the none Amazon books. But at least I can get them in there. It'll be like when I read something on Stanza - have to manually sync. Hope they fix that one day. Oh well. Thanks again!


----------



## chilady1 (Jun 9, 2009)

InfernoShade said:


> Thanks all for explaining. It's a real bummer you can't sync with the none Amazon books. But at least I can get them in there. It'll be like when I read something on Stanza - have to manually sync. Hope they fix that one day. Oh well. Thanks again!


I think you misunderstood - you CAN sync with non Amazon books, the explanation is laid out below. There is no manual sync once you put the books in the right place as I explained below.


----------



## InfernoShade (Apr 6, 2011)

You're right. I did misunderstand! I didn't realize that they would synch across my iPhone and Kindle. I'll have to try Disk Aid and see if it works with my Kindle1. Thanks again!


----------

